# emerge -avD world Verständnisfrage

## buggybunny

Hey ho zusammen,

ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt:

Ich hab mittels ufed (sprich in der make.conf) das use-flag nsplugin gesetzt.

Nun hätte ich erwartet, das mir ein

```
emerge -avD world
```

alle Pakete neu emerged, die dieses use-flag aufweisen.

Dem ist aber nicht so:

```
emerge -avD world

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r2 [2.6.22-r2] 4,671 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14 [0.13] 8 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1 [0.6.16] USE="nls -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r8] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5 [1.1.4] 2 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 361 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libssh2-0.18 [0.17] USE="-libgcrypt" 529 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ed-0.8 [0.5] 67 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 [1.4.2] 47 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 [2.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 43 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.3 [1.1.2-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,492 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 93 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9 [1.1.8] USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 [3.5.6] USE="-debug" 350 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1 [1.3.0] USE="ipv6 -debug" 552 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6 [4.1.4] USE="X -rle" 495 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug -xprint" 506 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 99 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1 [0.9] 529 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 105 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.3 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,390 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -xprint" 93 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 112 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1 [6.5.2] 4,575 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/whois-4.7.24 [4.7.23] USE="nls" 60 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 385 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p111 [1.8.6_p110-r1] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -emacs% -examples -rubytests -socks5 -threads -tk -xemacs%" 3,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.7 [0.99.6] USE="gtk ipv6 ssl -adns -kerberos -portaudio (-selinux) -snmp -threads" 12,871 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r5 [2.2.6] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 58 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4 [1.2.12-r3] USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png samba ssl -ldap -php -ppds -slp -tiff" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.25 [9.24] USE="gnome -qt-static -spell" 5,109 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 267 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 [1.12.9-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/swt-3.3 [3.2.2] USE="cairo firefox%* gnome opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" 4,345 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.2 [2.20.0-r1] USE="X -debug -doc -test%" 2,950 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.20.1-r1 [2.20.1] USE="a52 dvd ffmpeg gnome hal mad mpeg nsplugin* python vorbis -bluetooth -debug -flac -galago -lirc -nvtv -ogg -seamonkey -theora -xulrunner -xv" 0 kB 

Total: 46 packages (45 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 50,416 kB

```

Das verstehe ich nicht, wo kommen die ganzen upgrades her? Ich hab doch explizit nicht die Option "u" verwendet?

Das einzige package das ich erwartet hätte, wäre das letzte package in der Liste gewesen:

```
[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.20.1-r1 [2.20.1] USE="a52 dvd ffmpeg gnome hal mad mpeg nsplugin* python vorbis -bluetooth -debug -flac -galago -lirc -nvtv -ogg -seamonkey -theora -xulrunner -xv" 0 kB 

```

(sowie das java-jre/jdk package, aber das hatte ich manuell schon vorher mittels "emerge -avD sun....neu emerged)

Ich hab sonst keine weiteren use-flags neu gesetzt, und "Altlasten" kann ich ausschließen.

Was hab ich hier falsch verstanden?

Wieso will mir emerge hier haufenweise Pakete upgraden, die dieses use-flag überhaupt nicht aufweisen?

----------

## ScytheMan

D = deep.

probier es mit -avN world

N steht für Newuse also neue Useflags.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du solltest beim updaten immer D und N setzen. Weil mit D auch die ganzen Abhängigkeiten aktualisiert werden. Und N auch, weil manchmal über die ebuilds USE-Flags von Paketen geändert werden.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du solltest beim updaten immer D und N setzen. Weil mit D auch die ganzen Abhängigkeiten aktualisiert werden. Und N auch, weil manchmal über die ebuilds USE-Flags von Paketen geändert werden.

 

Manche Leute mögen das "D" nicht  :Smile: 

Für Server reicht es meist aus ein normales update (vllt. mit "N") zu machen und danach zu checken ob man keine Sicherheitslücken beim Update offen gelassen hat:

```
glsa-check
```

Ist in app-portage/gentoolkit.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## buggybunny

OMFG,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D = deep.
> 
> probier es mit -avN world
> ...

 

das ist mir ja peinlich........  :Embarassed: 

Trotz meines "D <-> N" - Drehers ist es mir aber leider immer noch nicht klar:

Ein

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

liefert mir erwartungsgemäß recht viele upgrades usw. und ich würde es mal nach manpage übersetzen mit: "Upgrade mir alle Pakete für die es upgrades gibt + reemerge alle Pakete für die sich die Use-Flags wie auch immer geändert haben + beziehe alle Abhängigkeiten mit ein".

ABER:

Ich verstehe dann trotzdem nicht warum mir ein 

```
emerge -avN world
```

das hier liefert:

```
 emerge -avN world

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r2 [2.6.22-r2] 4,671 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-7.0.9-r1  USE="cups nsplugin* -ldap" LINGUAS="-da -de -en -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 [1.12.9-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 361 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 385 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.2 [2.20.0-r1] USE="X -debug -doc -test%" 2,950 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.25 [9.24] USE="gnome -qt-static -spell" 5,109 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa dvd gnome hal mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin* opengl png samba svg vorbis win32codecs -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -matroska -modplug -musepack -ogg -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -stream -svga -theora -truetype -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -xv" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.7 [0.99.6] USE="gtk ipv6 ssl -adns -kerberos -portaudio (-selinux) -snmp -threads" 12,871 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/whois-4.7.24 [4.7.23] USE="nls" 60 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libssh2-0.18 [0.17] USE="-libgcrypt" 529 kB 

Total: 13 packages (10 upgrades, 1 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 27,537 kB

```

Was hat denn das

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB 
```

hier zu suchen?

Ich sehe das doch richtig (?): 

-> emerge will mir hier ein bisher noch nicht installiertes Paket emergen?

-> Ich habe kein "-deep" angegeben, es kann also auch keine Abhängigkeit sein

Wo kommt denn dieses Paket her?

Aus der manpage zu emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>       --deep (-D)
> 
>               This flag forces emerge to consider the entire dependency tree of packages, instead of checking only the immediate dependencies of the packages.  As  an  example,  this
> ...

 

Ist das also eine "immediate dependency"?

Ich dachte die Option "t + N" würde mir sowas anzeigen laut manpage, aber die Ausgabe von

```
 emerge -avNtD world
```

ist:

```
 emerge -avNtD world

superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa dvd gnome hal mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin* opengl png samba svg vorbis win32codecs -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -matroska -modplug -musepack -ogg -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -stream -svga -theora -truetype -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -xv" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4-r1  USE="-source" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/swt-3.3 [3.2.2] USE="cairo firefox%* gnome opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" 4,345 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.2 [2.20.0-r1] USE="X -debug -doc -test%" 2,950 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.1  USE="accessibility cdr cups dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/totem-2.20.1-r1 [2.20.1] USE="a52 dvd ffmpeg gnome hal mad mpeg nsplugin* python vorbis -bluetooth -debug -flac -galago -lirc -nvtv -ogg -seamonkey -theora -xulrunner -xv" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 [1.12.9-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 267 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.25 [9.24] USE="gnome -qt-static -spell" 5,109 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-7.0.9-r1  USE="cups nsplugin* -ldap" LINGUAS="-da -de -en -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4 [1.2.12-r3] USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png samba ssl -ldap -php -ppds -slp -tiff" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.7 [0.99.6] USE="gtk ipv6 ssl -adns -kerberos -portaudio (-selinux) -snmp -threads" 12,871 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 385 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 85 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.5  USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb java nls python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -nowebdav -perl -ruby -svnserve -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild     U ]  www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r5 [2.2.6] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 58 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 [2.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 43 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/whois-4.7.24 [4.7.23] USE="nls" 60 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6 [1.1.4] USE="ipv6 pam -debug -xprint" 

[ebuild   R   ]  x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 112 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0  USE="gnome kde nls -disableslit -disabletoolbar -imlib -truetype -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -xprint" 93 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug -xprint" 506 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/ed-0.8 [0.5] 67 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1 [1.3.0] USE="ipv6 -debug" 552 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]   x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20.0.1  USE="hal ipv6 -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.2  USE="cups -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4 [1.2.12-r3] USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png samba ssl -ldap -php -ppds -slp -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild     U ]     x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 105 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.7-r2  USE="amazon kde mtp njb opengl python -arts -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -musicbrainz -mysql -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="-af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p111 [1.8.6_p110-r1] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -emacs% -examples -rubytests -socks5 -threads -tk -xemacs%" 3,828 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.2  USE="accessibility ipv6 pam tcpd -afs -branding -debug -dmx -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 93 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1 [6.5.2] 4,575 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.1  USE="accessibility cdr cups dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0  USE="opengl pam -debug -doc -libnotify -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0-r1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2  USE="-doc" [?]

[ebuild     U ]     x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1 [0.9] 529 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdio cdparanoia dvd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mp3 opengl png samba unicode vorbis win32codecs xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc -sdl -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/giflib-4.1.6 [4.1.4] USE="X -rle" 495 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="divx gtk nls realmedia -gmedia (-mplayer-bin) -quicktime -wmp" LINGUAS="-da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 [3.5.6] USE="-debug" 350 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.3 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,390 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 99 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  [?]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9 [1.1.8] USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.1  USE="accessibility cdr cups dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  app-accessibility/dasher-4.6.1  USE="accessibility cairo gnome -debug" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 220 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 243 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libX11-1.1.3 [1.1.2-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,492 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.1.123  USE="acl bash-completion gpm nls python -cscope -minimal -perl -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 [1.4.2] 47 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libssh2-0.18 [0.17] USE="-libgcrypt" 529 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 361 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5 [1.12.9-r2] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/init-0  [?]

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r8] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r2 [2.6.22-r2] 4,671 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.5  USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb java nls python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -nowebdav -perl -ruby -svnserve -vim-syntax" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  [?]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14 [0.13] 8 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-7.1.123  USE="acl bash-completion gpm nls python -cscope -minimal -perl -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5 [1.1.4] 2 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" [?]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2 [4.2.1-r1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB 

[nomerge      ] www-client/opera-9.25 [9.24] USE="gnome -qt-static -spell" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1 [0.6.16] USE="nls -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 53 packages (45 upgrades, 1 new, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 50,416 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

Aufgrund dieser Ausgabe sehe ich doch jetzt trotzdem nicht woher das Paket kommt?

----------

## Max Steel

Es ist eine dringend benötigte Abhängikeit eines Packets das upgedatet wird,

mit der Option --tree (-t) wird ein hübscher Baum erstellt wo oben die zu aktualisierenden worldpackete und drunter die Abhängikeiten zu sehen sind.

Dann wießt du wer eventlog benötigt.

Ah hast duz, also

```
[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 361 kB 

 [ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5  305 kB
```

Es wird von syslog-ng gebraucht, aber erst diese neue Version, sonst wäre es bereits installiert.

----------

## buggybunny

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!

Man sollte halt nicht denken, sondern immer vom einfachsten ausgehen....  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mit der Option --tree (-t) wird ein hübscher Baum erstellt wo oben die zu aktualisierenden worldpackete und drunter die Abhängikeiten zu sehen sind.
> 
> Dann wießt du wer eventlog benötigt. 

 

Genau, ich dachte "-tree" erstellt mir wirklich einen "eingerückten" Baum, sprich wo die Abhängigkeiten eingerückt unter der Wurzel stehen...

Nun ja,  jetzt ist mir das soweit hoffentlich alles klar...Danke an alle!

----------

